# Top 10 Favorite Directors



## martryn (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm in another of my movie top 10 list moods.  

Let's limit it to directors you've seen at least 5 films from.  It's wrong to say that you love Christopher Nolan but you've only seen the Batman trilogy, for example.

1.  Christopher Nolan: I haven't seen _Interstellar_ yet, but based on everything else he's done, I bet it's great.  _Inception _and _The Prestige _are two of my favorite films of all time, and while his Batman stuff is full of plotholes, the films are still fantastic. 

2.  Wes Anderson: Here is a director that has only gotten better with each film he's made.  Compare _The Grand Budapest_ to _Royal Tenebaums_ and then compare that to _Bottle Rocket_.  And I didn't think he could top _Moonrise Kingdom_.  Ha!

3.  Miyazaki: Obvious anime fanboyism, but his stuff is still beyond just being solid, it's good enough to get legitimate American actors to lend their talents to his work.  He is solely the reason my mom and I have watched anime together.  If my mom is interested enough to watch it, and then buy DVDs to have them as part of her collection on her own initiative, then you know he's got a special talent. 

4. Tarantino: From his early days of _Pulp Fiction_ and _Reservoir Dogs_ to his self-indulgence with _Kill Bill_ to his recent work, Tarantino has remained solid, and can consistently put his mark on different genres.

5.  The Coen Brothers: A great team who have tackled, again, multiple genres successfully, over the span of three decades of great film making.  

6.  Kubrick: A lot of controversial film making, but he directed what I think is the greatest horror movie of all time in _The Shining_ and probably his best film, _Paths of Glory_, is also one of his least known.  

7.  Peter Jackson: Thank you, Peter Jackson, for you Lord of the Rings trilogy.  Keep directing fantasy.  Stay away from films like _The Lovely Bones_.  

8.  Guy Ritchie: English film-making genius.  _Snatch_ and _Lock, Stock, ..._ are still his best films.  Here's hoping Ritchie puts out another film of similar quality before Danny Boyle does, or he'll be replaced on my list by what appears to be a better English film-making genius.

9.  David Fincher: I was wondering what happened to Fincher after _Fight Club_, but he proved he still had it when he did his interpretation of _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_.  I look forward to eventually seeing how he managed _Gone Girl_.

10.  Martin Scorsese: Really benefited from his close association with DiCaprio, which has revitalized his career.  The two make great movie after great movie working together.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 12, 2014)

-Steven Spielberg
-Jerry Bruckheimer
-Ridley Scott
-James Cameron

Etc, etc.

Something like that.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 12, 2014)

-James Cameron 
- Christopher Nolan
- Jon Favreau
- Peter Jackson
- The Wachowski Brothers
- Zack Snyder


----------



## John (Nov 16, 2014)

01. Christopher Nolan
02. Quentin Tarantino
03. James Cameron
04. David Fincher
05. Peter Jackson
06. Stanley Kubrick
07. Michael Mann
08. Ridley Scott
09. Akira Kurosawa
10. The Wachowski Brothers


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 16, 2014)

1)David Lynch. His creativity and vision is well off the charts. He has left his mark on today's cinema and television. 
2) Paul Thomas Anderson. I fell in love with his cinema from the 1st film I saw from him. His film are full of energy, cinematic bliss, vision and intelligent ideas.
3) Orson Welles. I cant even begin to describe how amazingly talented the fucker is in terms of expressing his vision. Cinema's Mozart or Beethoven.
4) Shion Sono. I love every minute of his punk rock style lately. .. and the enoyment I get from them is over 9000.
5) Haneke : In terms of IQ, he is probably the smartest director of all time. The ideas explored in his films and the details are like scientifically enginered (even if sometimes I disagree with them).
6) Wong Kar Wai. Insane Colours. Music. Love. Poetry in Motion.
7) Sergio Leone. The entertainment value and the directorial vision on his films is insane.
8) Kubrick. Has created some of the greatest films of all time. I disagree with the OP, the shining is his worst film, but well 2001 is up with the greatest films of all time.
9) Tarkovsky. Philosophy and camera work you cant find anywhere else.
10) Scorsese. His films have vision, energy, personality... and even his films nowadays are pretty great.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2014)

I still don't have enough for 10. But, those that I have, off the top of my head, whose body of films I've seen a LOT of, in alphabetical order by last name --

Woody Allen
Ingmar Bergman
Michael Haneke
Alfred Hitchcock
Satoshi Kon
Andrei Tarkovsky
Wong Kar-Wai

Am yet to see enough films by Jean-Luc Goddard, Luis Bu?uel, and Yasujirō Ozu to form a substantial position.

Honourable mentions off the top of my head: Makoto Shinkai, Hayao Miyazaki, David Lynch, Zhang Yimou, Tim Burton, Tsui Hark.


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 29, 2014)

no order

-stanley kubrick
-alfred hitchcock 
-martin scorsese
-quentin tarantino 
-spielberg
-nolan
-peter jackson
-robert zemeckis 
-coen brothers 
-paul thomas anderson (there will be blood)
-guillermo del toro (pan's labyrinth)
-ron howard(a beautiful mind)
-alfonso cuaron(prisoner of azkaban)


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 8, 2014)

I haven't seen enough movies to make a top 10 list but my definite top 3 is Christopher Nolan, David Fincher then Quentin Tarantino.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 25, 2015)

Jean-Pierre Melville, Jeff Nichols, Kubrick and Mathieu Kassovitz.

There's a couple more directors who's work I like but I wouldn't call 'em favorites.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 25, 2015)

I never did this and I feel like I kinda should

but I wont

Bergman is probably my favorite director doe


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2015)

I cut the 10th spot because there are a bunch of people who fill that spot at a bunch of different times.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 26, 2015)

David Fincher
Park Chan-wook
Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu
Jos? Padilha
Alex Proyas
Christopher Nolan


----------



## asdfa (Jan 26, 2015)

*insert some acclaimed artsy directors here*


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 26, 2015)

James Cameron
Steven Spielberg
Quentin Tarantino
Paul Verhoeven
Peter Jackson

Those are my all time fav 5  Would do top 10 but I don't feel like I've seen enough outside sci-fi and fantasy to have an opinion


----------



## Stunna (Jan 26, 2015)

your sig


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 26, 2015)

In no order:
Quentin Tarantino
Wes Craven
Paul Thomas Anderson
David Fincher
Martin Scorsese


----------



## Jeff (Jan 26, 2015)

Brian De Palma
Quentin Tarantino
Martin Scorsese

Maybe even Ridley Scott


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 26, 2015)

Exodus and Prometheus made me hate Ridley Scott even though that guy directed Alien


----------



## Jeff (Jan 26, 2015)

Right, which is why his name lost a bit of luster for me.  I hated Prometheus so much.  Robin Hood was underwhelming too.

But I loved Gladiator when I was a kid and still watch American Gangster once or twice a year, not to mention that Blade Runner was one of my most favorite movies growing up.  Eh, I'd be willing to overlook his last ten years of directing


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 26, 2015)

1.Michael Bay
2.Explosions


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 26, 2015)

raizen28 said:


> 1.Michael Bay
> 2.Explosions



Well played.


----------



## martryn (Jan 26, 2015)

I forgot I made this thread. 

Hate Michael Bay movies, though.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2015)

*Frank Darabont* : The Shawshank Redemption, The Green Mile, The Mist
*Kim Ki Duk* : 3-Iron, The Bow, Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring
*Ang Lee* : Eat Drink Man Woman, The Wedding Banquet, Life of Pi
*Stephen Chow* : King of Comedy, Shaolin Soccer, Kung Fu Hustle, Journey to the West
*Darren Aronofsky* : Black Swan, Requiem for a Dream, Pi
*Mel Gibson* : Apocalypto, Braveheart
*Ron Howard* : Cinderella Man, Rush, A Beautiful Mind
*Stanley Kubrick* : The Shining, A Clockwork Orange, Eyes Wide Shut, 2001
*Giuseppe Tornatore* : The Legend of 1900, Cinema Paradiso, The Best Offer
*Hayao Miyazaki* : Princess Mononoke, My Neighbor Totoro, Spirited Away 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

David Fincher : The Social Network, Se7en, Gone Girl
Martin Scorsese : The Wolf of Wall Street, Goodfellas, The Departed
Hirokazu Koreeda : Like Father, Like Son, Nobody Knows, After Life, Still Walking 
Takashi Miike : Audition, Ichi the Killer, 13 Assassins
Jason Reitman : Juno, Up in the Air, Young Adult
Luc Besson : Leon, La Femme Nikita
Steven Spielberg : Schindler's List, Jurassic Park, A.I., E.T.
Shunji Iwai : All About Lily Chou-Chou, Hana and Alice, Swallowtail Butterfly
Derek Yee : Endless Love, Lost in Time, Shinjuku Incident
Peter Jackson : LotR series, King Kong
Lee Chang Dong : Peppermint Candy, Poetry, Secret Sunshine
Sam Mendes : American Beauty, Skyfall, Road to Perdition
Coens : The Big Lebowski, Fargo
Christopher Nolan : Batman series, Inception, The Prestige
Quentin Tarantino : Pulp Fiction, Inglorious Basterds
Wong Kar Wai : Days of Being Wild, Chungking Express
Shion Sono : Cold Fish, Suicide Club, Love Exposure
Kim Jee Woon : I Saw the Devil, A Bittersweet Life


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 28, 2015)

Forgot to mention Del Toro


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 29, 2015)

My top-5 favorite directors:

1. Steven Spielberg
2. Martin Scorsese
3. Sergio Leone (He made the best westerns ever put to cinema in my opinion.)
4. Quentin Tarantino
5. Christopher Nolan
(Bonus mention to Ridley Scott, I still enjoy most of his movies, even if they don't get good reviews. Kingdom of Heaven's director's cut is one on my favorites.)


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2015)

1. Kubrick

2. Myazaki

I really don't have a top 10. I don't love any other directors as much as those two.


----------



## Didi (Jan 30, 2015)

No love for Malick from anyone? I didn't expect that


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2015)

He woulda' been on Para's list.


----------



## Succubus (Jan 31, 2015)

lol Nolan is overrated as fuck. whatever.

My Top 10, no order.

David Lynch
Dardenne Brothers (Jean-Pierre and Luc Dardenne)
Michael Haneke
Alejandro Gonz?lez I??rritu
Ki-duk Kim
Krzysztof Kieslowski
Andrei Tarkovsky
Roman Polanski
Fran?ois Truffaut
Fritz Lang


----------

